# P2000 sk



## mcotter

Hey guys I am looking at buying another handgun and came across the P2000 SK at the dealer today. I don't have an opportunity to shoot one though. I have one other handgun (Walther PPS 9mm). Can anyone give me some real feedback on this weapon? It has night sites and laser included w/3 mags.


----------



## rwsnc

I have several handguns and the P2000Sk V3 in .40S&W is one of the most accurate ones that I own. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with the P2000SK.


----------



## lakelandman

Yeah the p2000 Sk is nice and small a lot better than trying to carry something like a 45 around very nice gun....


----------



## YFZsandrider

My father has one in .40 cal, and it is a very nice CCW gun. Even with the .357 sig barrel it is a very accurate piece. Sexy gun too, the more I look at it, the more I like its short snubby look. The SK is quite short being a sub-compact, but he was able to get a set of Pearce Grips for the glock 27, I believe, and slighly modify them to fit his HK. It requires drilling an additional hole in the bottom of the piece to fit the HK mag internals, but it works out perfectly and makes the gun very manageable. Pearce does not yet offer a grip for this model...... just thought I'd add that.


----------



## literaltrance

mcotter said:


> Hey guys I am looking at buying another handgun and came across the P2000 SK at the dealer today. I don't have an opportunity to shoot one though. I have one other handgun (Walther PPS 9mm). Can anyone give me some real feedback on this weapon? It has night sites and laser included w/3 mags.


Simply put, it's a great subcompact. It's surprisingly accurate and quells the snappy 40S&W recoil better than a Glock 22. I highly recommend it!



YFZsandrider said:


> My father has one in .40 cal, and it is a very nice CCW gun. Even with the .357 sig barrel it is a very accurate piece. Sexy gun too, the more I look at it, the more I like its short snubby look. The SK is quite short being a sub-compact, but he was able to get a set of Pearce Grips for the glock 27, I believe, and slighly modify them to fit his HK. It requires drilling an additional hole in the bottom of the piece to fit the HK mag internals, but it works out perfectly and makes the gun very manageable. Pearce does not yet offer a grip for this model...... just thought I'd add that.


Yup! Here is everything you need to know about modding G26/G27 Pearce grips to fit the P2000sk:










http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18702

http://www.judecca.org/p2000sk_with_pearce_grips

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## YFZsandrider

mmmmm... sexy!


----------



## Spartan

I really wanted to get a P2KSK 9mm for my summer carry but they were hard to find and I found a G30 I couldn't say no to. Still want one some day, though.


----------



## DebS

The P2000SK is IMHO the most rockin' gun out there. It is reliable for everyone to shoot, even your potentially limp wristed grandma; it _won't_ jam.

The slide release is girl/arthritis friendly; a truly easy to rack slide.

The SK is extremely accurate and as with all HK guns I have ever used, came from the factory with the sites right on, no adjustment necessary.

The SK comes with two backstraps, so it should be able to fit your hand like a glove. Small enough to carry with a ten round mag.

I am a former Walther PPK/S carrier myself:










But now, prefer the SK at my side:










Best of luck to you, whatever you decide.


----------

